# how do you know if your bike has jumped time?



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

so as the title implies how can i tell if this has happend?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you driven it to 88mph? If not you're probably ok....




:bigok:


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Even if he drove it to 88mph he'd be ok as long as he didn't turn on his flux capacitor .


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Haha you guys are wrong for that.


----------



## windsor396 (Jul 3, 2013)

List the symptoms you are experiencing. Some mistake a valve adjustment for jumped time.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One tooth it might still idle but won't want to pickup RPM fast because of how retarded the valve timing is. A witch to start as well if at all. Two teeth and piston usually hits the valves bending or breaking the heads or just locks-up.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Haha you guys are wrong for that.


Yea but so funny


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Without knowing all the details I will give you some insight on my buddy's Honda Foreman 500. While @ the dealer for warranty work, they had to remove the engine and bla bla bla.... when he went to pick it up it didn't have enough power to drive up the lift gate into the trailer. it would start right up and idle. Anything off idle and it would pop through the carb, spit and sputter. Now this was a tuned bike that just a few days prior would wheelie from a dead stop. now its a gutless wonder. a few trips back to Honda with the same results. I had just rebuilt my 500 at the time (same bike) so we pulled his engine and put it on my bench. When I separated the engine and inspected the timing marks I fount it was 3-teeth out, I'm guessing about 15 degrees?? out of timing. I reset and reinstalled. The motor was back to 100% he called Honda with his finding... Got some free swag and some butt kissing for there mistake. Sorry for the long response.


----------

